# Help me make my dream come true and become an famous artist!



## TheRazvaN998 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello there! I am an young artist and obviously, I love to draw and create art. If you could just take a few moments to check my Instagram page @olympus_stuido837 and support me I would really appreciate it, it means a lot to me =D. Thank you so much for your time and I hope u love what I did as much as I do when I'm creating pieces of visual enlightement!


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello. Hope you don't mind some suggestions to help you become a successful member here.


Introduce yourself in the New Member Introductions forum rather than other forums not set up for introductions.
Post your art here, in the Artist Forum, in appropriate forums because many members, such as myself, do not use social media or just don't want to jump from one platform to another to view member's art.
Keep posts appropriate to the forum in which it is placed.

Just some suggestions.


----------

